# Sturmey Archer single-sided drum brake hubs (X-SD)



## Dan B (8 Jan 2012)

Googling says that these hubs are mostly used on tadpole trikes and wheelchairs. Curious whether anyone here has a pair of them, and (especially if you have the ones with the quick release button) whether the stub axle is as depicted below






http://twitpic.com/84r1l1
(Context: the wheel pictured is from a "Chariot Cougar" jogging stroller which we have managed to acquire for reasonable money, but for inline skating use we would like to upgrade to the equivalent of their next model the CX which has drum brakes. Looking at the wheel and at the Sturmey Archer web site, it seems like it should be a compatible fitting)


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Jan 2012)

The early Wind Cheetah had them, they were a first class pain in the bum, I had loads of problems with the cams in mine, ended up machining new cams myself, they needed cleaning out on a regular basis and filled up with water on extended runs in the rain which was not very good for their performance.


----------



## byegad (9 Jan 2012)

My QNT has some, not sure what model number, and they work perfectly. 7000+ miles and no issues, wear or servicing required. I'd guess the ones on the QNT, a 2007 model, would fit from your picture.


----------



## spandex (20 Jan 2012)

I have build loads of these hubs up into wheels and one pair was for a lady in Hull for her stroller I don't know which one it was but she was very happy with them so I guess they worked.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jan 2012)

Way hay, Spandex! 

Welcome back to life! You alright, mate?


----------



## Riding in Circles (20 Jan 2012)

Sounds like the newer ones are a lot better but I have heard that about the hubs as well.


----------



## spandex (30 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Way hay, Spandex!
> 
> Welcome back to life! You alright, mate?


 
HI mate how are you doing? I do pop in from time to time but I find work is keeping me away and I try not to turn on my computer at home or I will start working 

I have just built some wheels with the X-SD hubs and they are nice hubs.


----------

